# [FIXED]Batman Arkham Origins PC stopped working error.



## mafia97 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi guys, 

My friend came over and he wanted to play Batman Arkham ORigins, so I started it up , but it crashed after the initial Batman Arkham Origins icon . I have not played much of this game but it used to work earlier and I have tested the benchmark as well.
Multiplayer works though.
I have checked steam discussions thread but none of the fix work for me .
Now the game has stopped working I want to play it


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 6, 2013)

With multiplayer working, it could be save game issue ... try starting a new game in other save slot, and after that try loading the initial save slot. It has worked for some, fingers crossed


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 6, 2013)

still doesn't work


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe there are some problems with few game files. If it isn't a problem for you, try reinstalling it. Have you moved or renamed your save directory? It can also be one issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have you tried validating the directory? If that doesn't work I am willing to bet its a bum config. file.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 6, 2013)

Deleted the save files as i haven't played it much.
Seeing steam discussion threads,  many people are facing this problem after some update.
I have submitted a tickect to WB,  hope they reply.
If anyone else can help, please help


TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you tried validating the directory? If that doesn't work I am willing to bet its a bum config. file.


how shall i do that?

EDIT : checking integrity of game cache , is it the same ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Deleted the save files as i haven't played it much.
> Seeing steam discussion threads,  many people are facing this problem after some update.
> I have submitted a tickect to WB,  hope they reply.
> If anyone else can help, please help
> ...


Yup. Try that. If that doesn't work dump the config files (BACK THEM UP FIRST!) and try and start the game. It will create a new config file on start.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you sir for all the help.
I found the solution , it was D3Doverrider , which i use to overcome AC4 30fps block and triple framebuffer was conflicting with Batman Arkham Origins.
closed the d3d and the game ran again


----------

